# Hochwertiger Bikeverleih (AM/Enduro) in Island gesucht



## MTBTier (5. Dezember 2010)

Hi liebe MTB-Kollegen,

ich plane fuer diesen Sommer eine ein- bis zweiwoechige Trailhuntingtour auf Island. Nichts besonderes: Ein Pickup, ein Bike und soviele Trails wie moeglich finden/fahren.
Leider scheitert's am Bike, weil ich das nicht unbedingt im Flugzeug transportieren moechte. Und die jeweils einwoechige Faehruberfahrt gibt mein Urlaubspensum leider auch nicht her.
Deshalb meine Frage an Euch erfahrene Bike-Touristen:
*Koennt ihr mir einen islaendischen Bikeverleih (z.B. in Reykjavik) empfehlen, wo ich ein hochwertiges AM/Enduro-MTB ausleihen kann?* 
140 bis 160 mm Federweg sollten schon drin sein und Antrieb und Bremsen sollten auch in der gehobenen Mittelklasse angesiedelt sein.

Wie schon gesagt, das soll keine Rundreise mit dem Radl werden. Eher ein persoenliches Trail-Best-Of-Iceland. ;-)


----------



## MTBTier (5. Februar 2011)

Auch wenn die Resonanz bis jetzt nicht so großartig ausgefallen ist, vielleicht finde ich ja zu meiner folgenden Frage hier ein paar hilfreiche Antworten:

Ist bzw. wie ist die Trailbenutzung mit Mountainbikes geregelt? Gibt es hierfür strenge Naturschutzgesetze oder darf man sich auf jedem noch so engen Wandertrail mit dem MTB amüsieren?

Habe dazu schonmal diverse Suchmaschinen bemüht, bin aber leider nicht fündig geworden. Vielleicht hat ja einer von Euch da etwas mehr Überblick.

Danke für Eure Antworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barny_R (5. Februar 2011)

Hallo, ich war 2 mal mit dem Bike in Island. Radverleih ist mir keiner aufgefallen. Wir sind damals Schotterpisten durchs Hochland gefahren, keine Trails. Ich glaub auch, dass es nicht allzu viele gibt.


----------



## MTBTier (5. Februar 2011)

Es gibt schon ein paar hübsche Trails. Zumindest bin ich 1998 auf einigen davon gewandert.
Allerdings ist die Flora dort halt wirklich sehr sensibel, weshalb ich mir diverse Regelungen in dieser Richtung durchaus vorstellen könnte. Ich finde bloss nichts darüber.

Das mit dem Fahrradverleih hat sich übrigens erledigt. Wahrscheinlich bringe ich meinen eigenen Verleih in Form von zwei Mitreisenden mit.


----------



## tiroler1973 (6. Februar 2011)

Servus!
Vielleicht fragst du den hier: http://www.paisland.de/island/index.htm - scheint ein echtes Tier zu sein und ist mehrmals durch die Insel. Auf dieser Seite habe ich mich auch mal informiert: http://www.ourfootprints.de/island/island.html - um es kurz zu sagen: Ich habe mich selber einmal dafür interessiert, meine Erfahrung aus Neuseeland auf Island umgemünzt und mich dazu entschlossen so eine Reise ohne MTB zu machen. Meist ist man auf Wandertourismus spezialisiert, was für uns MTB-ler heisst, Trail ja, aber nur wenn du hoch trägst. Eine Infrastruktur wie in den Alpen gibt's eigentlich fast nirgendwo auf der Welt, weil nirgendwo so viele Menschen auf so engen Platz zusammen leben. Almen und die daraus resultierenden Almenwege in den Alpen gibts deshalb auch nur in den Alpen. Macht in anderen Ländern auf anderen Kontinenten keinen Sinn, weil die Platz genug haben und nicht die Berge bewirtschaften müssen. Einzelne Hotspots in den Anden oder Rockys mal ausgenommen.


----------



## Barny_R (8. Februar 2011)

Die müsstens wissen: Icelandic Mountain Bike Club
http://www.fjallahjolaklubburinn.is/content/view/112/104/


----------



## Brother (8. Februar 2011)

hab hier mal ein interessanter Beitrag über Island gefunden...vielleicht nützt es ja was....zumindest siehts nicht mal so schlecht aus...

http://www.dk-content.de/freeride/pdf-archiv/reise/island-0109.pdf


----------

